# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL - BlackBerry Tool 1.4.5 Discussion Thread

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL *  *NEW GENERATION TOOL FOR HTC, ANDROID & BLACKBERRY* *Saturday - 2013 19 January*   iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*
Miracle GSM Cocktail    BlackBerry Tool 1.4.5*                *Whats new: Added new Dongle support(Red Dongles) Improved manual Modules flasher Fixed Device detection bugs Fixed some know bugs*  *Added New Meps:
MEP-11534-010 
MEP-12209-010 
MEP-14074-004 
MEP-14896-006
MEP-17568-003*     *Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download all updates and all setups.*  * Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]versions.*  * Always Install all setups in one drive.(C-D-E….)* **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GSM COCKTAIL* *  Innovated by Miracle Team* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *FUTURE WORK 
HTC 2013 UNLOCK ON THE WAY 
HUWAEI UNLOCK ON THE WAY*

----------


## gamalsalem

شكرااااااااااااا

----------

